# Help me understand FL, car seat laws.



## mcng (Oct 17, 2006)

I will be travelling to miami at the end of this month, and DD1 who is 5.5 yo will be coming with me since I dont live in the US and dont have carseat laws here but i lurked around this forum and found this link http://www.elitecarseats.com/custser...=car_seat_laws

about carseat laws and it says age of carseat 3, booster age 5 and Must Be Restrained Any Seat Until Age 5, ok so we are going to be staying for about 5 days and Im sure not much of that time will be spent on the car. So my question is do I need to get anything for her acording to the law? or will she have to wear the car seat belt?. the thing that confuses me is under 5 or 5 included must be restrained.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I would get a cheap backless booster at least. I've never known a 5 yr old to fit safely in a regular seat belt.

-Angela


----------



## Papooses (Dec 20, 2006)

The Insurance Institute of Highway Safety is a more reliable resource > http://www.iihs.org/laws/ChildRestraint.aspx

FL sucks at keeping kids safe







But, just because the legislators are too stupid to keep kids safe, doens't mean parents should be -- the laws of PHYSICS don't care what state you're in....

What carseat do you usually use? Where are you coming from? Do you know what kind of vehicle(s) you'll be riding in?

Please read through my Child Passenger Safety website in signature


----------



## mcng (Oct 17, 2006)

THanx for the link that was what i was loooking for. Here we used a chicco seat till 13 Kg that now my toddler is using.


----------



## Papooses (Dec 20, 2006)

If kiddo doesn't pass the Safety Belt Fit Test then kiddo has a high risk of suffering otherwise easily preventable Seatbelt Syndrome (here's a real life kid's injury from lack of booster use) -- it's just not worth the risk when boosters can be found for as little as $10 or $15


----------



## RoadWorkAhead (Sep 8, 2005)

Fla is lax, technically just buckled in after age 3 is legally okay, but I'd pick up a booster if you'll be using a car.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

The law is irrelevant. It's a bad law that doesn't protect kids. YOU need to protect your child, and that means your child needs to be in a seat.


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

Yep, it would be perfectly legal for them to just be in a buckle same as the vast majority of kids, even pre-k kids, that attend my dd's school. That said legal does not make it safe. My dd does sit in a high back booster and will until we can't find one that will fit her any longer. I'm hoping for another year in a high back booster, but she is very tall.


----------



## davehoffman1991 (Oct 14, 2007)

Refer to the State Child Restraint Requirement for regulation of child seat, last updated Oct 2007.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

I live in FL and had no idea they could be a in a seatbelt at 3.







: I guess now I know why I see so many little pre-K kids without any seats at all. Riding in front.


----------



## L&IsMama (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loraxc* 
I live in FL and had no idea they could be a in a seatbelt at 3.







: I guess now I know why I see so many little pre-K kids without any seats at all. Riding in front.










It's crazy, isn't it?! Really makes me mad to see these little kids in just a belt, in the front seat no less.







:


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

I think there might have been 1-2 other kids in my dd's VPK class that were in a booster. This is a class of 4-5 year olds and many of them would have easily still fit in 40 lbs harness seats! Even with dd's size she will probably be in a booster much longer then any of the kids in her class. She won't be getting out of one until she can pass the test thing.


----------



## RoadWorkAhead (Sep 8, 2005)

When I worked for DCF, they wouldn't even provide a car seat if the kid was 3 or older. Apparently, abused and neglected kids didn't need to be restrained. And I mean for the CW to transport to visits and such. I think the office shared 3 car seats, no buckets for NBs, all Sceneras. Oh, and no training on how to install either. Fla really loves kids *not*


----------

